# High Mileage R32 GTR



## SkylineR32GTR89 (Mar 25, 2011)

Im Possibly going to view a R32 GTR this weekend. I dont know much about the car yet as it belongs to my dads, friends friend. (uncles, aunties, dogs, sisters, goldfish ). Anyway all i know is its a P Reg, Midnight Purple, 1 owner from new (him), completely standard, has been garaged for last 6 months as he rarely uses it at the moment, he is 50 years old so unlikely to be thrashed. Supposidly in very good condition. Only bad thing about is the mileage 115k. I dont know what the rb26 engines/turbo's are like at high mileage.

What else should i bee looking out for in these apart from the obvious.


Thanks


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If it's a P plate then it is an R33. You will get a better response if you post in the Skyline section as this is the GTR (R35) section. It may be unwise to think that it hasn't been thrashed by someone just because he is older. People don't have these cars to pootle about in. Overall condition is more important than mileage. As everyone else will tell you, don't buy the first car you see. Hope this helps.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

*Attention mods*

Move this thread!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

coolmeister said:


> Move this thread!


u should be glad someone had posted a topic aside from tyres, cracked brake disks, warranty claims and y pipes lol


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Funny.


----------

